# Blacksmith shop visit



## chefcomesback (Jan 19, 2014)

I have spent the weekend at Keith Fludder's shop who is an ABS blacksmith and a great guy .we made this little guy together. 153 mm petty from 1095 , approx. 62 rc , spalted maple handle, stainless steel bolster and pins. Man, grinding is hard ... Flat and smooth , flat and smooth... Like wax on wax off..,I had nightmares about it 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Von blewitt (Jan 19, 2014)

Wow Mert, that turned out great! Looks like you well and truly have the bug!
I met Kieth at a South Coast knife show in October, he is a really nice guy and makes some amazing knives!


----------



## Lefty (Jan 19, 2014)

Really, really nice. I like the palm swell.


----------



## chefcomesback (Jan 19, 2014)

It was a great experience, he took his time and explained everything , I did the quench, some grinding , some handle stuff, surface grinding. We talked about knives, profiles ,steel etc. he gave me a second knife that we ground for homework . I learned lots and came home with a custom knife skipping his 8 month wait period . Keith and his wife Robyn were extremely hospitable too, along with their 2 German shepherds


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chefcomesback (Jan 19, 2014)

Lefty said:


> Really, really nice. I like the palm swell.



Thanks Lefty, it is for my big paws


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HHH Knives (Jan 19, 2014)

Awesome.


----------



## scotchef38 (Jan 20, 2014)

Looks great!


----------



## Notaskinnychef (Jan 20, 2014)

looks really comfy


----------



## erikz (Jan 20, 2014)

Really nice looking fella (the petty I mean :clown. What's even cooler is the fact he took the time to explain things to you and teach you. He should have his little shop forum on KKF, just visited his site and his work is definitely KKF worthy.


----------



## keithf (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks for the wrap chefcomesback. Glad you like my work erikz. Interested to know how that blade performs mate.
Cheers Keith


----------



## Chef Andy (Jan 20, 2014)

That's awesome. That handle looks really comfortable, seems right up my alley.


----------



## Mrmnms (Jan 20, 2014)

Mert, you and Keith made a heck of a team on this.


----------



## Niroc (Jan 22, 2014)

That's a great knife mate! Sensational! Made in a great workshop too just quietly.... Keith's wife Robyn was my sons school teacher...

I really love the shape... I think I need to add something like that to my collection soon, but I need to find the solution to my wife putting it in the dishwasher first!!!

Shame Keith is not a tech savy bloke, would be good to see him get a paid subscription so he can show his work, not too many makers doing kitchen knives down here in Aus!


----------



## chefcomesback (Jan 22, 2014)

Niroc said:


> That's a great knife mate! Sensational! Made in a great workshop too just quietly.... Keith's wife Robyn was my sons school teacher...
> 
> I really love the shape... I think I need to add something like that to my collection soon, but I need to find the solution to my wife putting it in the dishwasher first!!!
> 
> Shame Keith is not a tech savy bloke, would be good to see him get a paid subscription so he can show his work, not too many makers doing kitchen knives down here in Aus!



Thanks , I had a similar thing with the dishwashers too , now I keep my expandable knives on the knife rack and the good ones in my tool box. No wonder my tool box feels heavy.


----------

